# New indoor offroad track in NH



## csyg1711 (Jan 20, 2007)

Canaan NH now has an indoor heated rc track for offroad racing. Racing mostly 10th scale and mini's but bring what you have and we will find a place for you. Address is 752 us rt 4 Canaan NH. The Barn has been averaging about 20-25 racers with 25-35 entrys. Find us on you tube by searching for Canaan rc racing


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

Carpet or Dirt.


----------

